# Aromamizer Stuck



## Chukin'Vape (28/10/16)

Ever somehow closed a RTA, and left it for some time. Then gone back to it, thinking lets chuck a build into "ol faithful" - but then realize that sh!t is legit stuck. I tried everything from a "man power" perspective, and shi!t aint budging.

How do I solve this predicament I am in with science? I want to teach a vape china of mine how to build over the weekend, and thought i'll get this tank ready for him. 




Thats where you need to twist it, but yah - looks like I did a number on it when I tightened it initially.


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (28/10/16)

My go to unsticker is a little heat. Dip in boiling water for a bit, my melo was overtightened by the sales guy so couldnt unstick it when I got home. This worked well for me.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (28/10/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> My go to unsticker is a little heat. Dip in boiling water for a bit, my melo was overtightened by the sales guy so couldnt unstick it when I got home. This worked well for me.



And this works? I thought about boiling it for like 10min - without the glass of course, but then in my mind I thought heat makes things expand... But I am definitely doing this though.


----------



## StompieZA (28/10/16)

perhaps a little bit of Q20 will get it to loosen..? 

I have both the V2 like yours and the Supreme and havent had this issue so could perhaps be old juice that made it sticky now


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (28/10/16)

If it is a pyrex type glass, you wont have an issue with the glass. I just dipped the bottom in for 30 seconds and it loosened it up nicely.


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (28/10/16)

You can also try locking it in a vice ( base only surrounded by cloth, not 510 thread) and anything to give you some mechanical advantge. I.e scewdriver in airhole slot etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (28/10/16)

StompieZA said:


> perhaps a little bit of Q20 will get it to loosen..?
> 
> I have both the V2 like yours and the Supreme and havent had this issue so could perhaps be old juice that made it sticky now


Its defo the old juice that got it stuck + a bit of over-tightening. Q20 - that stuff would penetrate anything right? Might be worth a shot.


----------



## StompieZA (28/10/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Its defo the old juice that got it stuck + a bit of over-tightening. Q20 - that stuff would penetrate anything right? Might be worth a shot.



Q20 goes in everywhere but a good clean after getting it stuck will sort it out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (28/10/16)

If you have one of those coil master, or any like it, ceramic tweezers with the ring at the back, use that. I had to buy one, since my Gemini mini tank get stuck every time, no matter what I do. Might me worth a shot if you did not try it yet. It give you some leverage without scratching the unit, like the guy at vapemob did with his bloody leatherman before I could stop him.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/10/16)

use a pliar. Just put some tissue in between so it does not scratch the tank. Has always worked for me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/10/16)

The boiling water trick works. Most times its not the heating but the cooling that loosens things up parts heat and cool at different rates and the few microns you need normally happens at cooling. 

The reason this happens in my experience is because most people over tighten tanks because they think it will leak. All you have to do is get it to seal as soon as you feel the silicone seal squash slightly when tightening its sealed. No need to screw it tighter. Its also a good idea to lube up the seals with a bit of juice. I've been doing it this way and have never had to take a pliers to a tank. Some times it works its way tighter but nothing using a tea towel to help with grip won't sort out.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev (28/10/16)

Insulation Tape. I use it to unscrew anything that is stuck. It works.

Wrap a couple of turns around the knurled base and then around the tank section. Wrap it so it is lekke fat.

Unscrew. Unwrap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Anneries (28/10/16)

kevkev said:


> Insulation Tape. I use it to unscrew anything that is stuck. It works.
> 
> Wrap a couple of turns around the knurled base and then around the tank section. Wrap it so it is lekke fat.
> 
> Unscrew. Unwrap.



Thank you will definitely give that a try, always have some in a drawer somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nova69 (28/10/16)

I chuck my crius in the freezer for 2mins,works for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 4RML (28/10/16)

I promise you put it in a deep freeze for twenty minutes by the ice and do it , juuuust doo eeet.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (30/10/16)

So the boiling in water + cloth + pliar worked, have to be honest it was a bit of a struggle to make sure I dont scratch the tank. But I finally won. Im sure ejuice under pressure has adhesive properties. Thanks for all the help here guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (30/10/16)

Glad you got it sorted.
Happened to me once and I just let it lie in a basin of hot water for 5minutes. Cooled it down under the cold tap. Took a plier to grab hold of the bottom part and inserted a small screwdriver through a hole and did the "lefty loosy" bit. Worked well.
But it sucks when it happens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

